# Xe đẩy B-Beko - vượt cả mong đợi của mẹ❤️



## Thanhtung8995

XE ĐẨY EM BÉ - BEKO DS 200 
 XE ĐẨY EM BÉ DU LỊCH - XE CHỈ NHỎ NHƯ 1 CHIẾC TÚI 
 INBOX hoặc CMT để nhận ngay ưu đãi
---------------------------
Xe đẩy B-Beko - vượt cả mong đợi của mẹ
Khung xe từ chất liệu Aluminium cao cấp - bền bỉ khi sử dụng, tải trọng lên đến 40kg.
Gấp gọn chỉ bằng 1 nút bấm, có thể xách tay, đeo vai
Khóa chốt an toàn chắc chắc
Bề mặt lưới thoáng mát, không gian rộng rãi, bé nằm thoải mái
Xe đạt các tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế khắt khe:
- Tiêu chuẩn ASTM của Mỹ về đặc tính vật liệu an toàn
- Tiêu chuẩn EU71 của Châu Âu
Xe đẩy B – Beko là sự lựa chọn hoàn toàn thông minh để có chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ. Sử dụng xe đẩy B – Beko không còn lo bé mệt mỏi, uể oải, cha mẹ nhàn tênh mỗi chuyến đi.
 #Price : 2.175.000 vnđ
 Lưu ý : Bên e chỉ còn màu trắng nâu thôi ạ
-------------------------
 Cách mua hàng:
- Đặt hàng online tại Fanpage Mommy & Bear
- Trực tiếp đến cửa hàng
⏱ Giờ mở cửa: 8h30 - 22h mỗi ngày
 Địa chỉ: 56 Bùi Văn Thêm, P.9, Q.Phú Nhuận, HCM
 Fanpage: Mommy & Bear @mommyandbear
 Hotline: 0907 003 773 - Ms Anh


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Bề mặt lưới thoáng mát, không gian rộng rãi, bé nằm thoải mái


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Tiêu chuẩn ASTM của Mỹ về đặc tính vật liệu an toàn


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Xe đẩy B-Beko - vượt cả mong đợi của mẹ


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Sử dụng xe đẩy B – Beko không còn lo bé mệt mỏi, uể oải, cha mẹ nhàn tênh mỗi chuyến đi.


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Tiêu chuẩn ASTM của Mỹ về đặc tính vật liệu an toàn


----------



## Thanhtung8995

Bề mặt lưới thoáng mát, không gian rộng rãi, bé nằm thoải mái


----------

